# Harlequin Rasbora vs. Espie Rasbora



## baileysup (Nov 25, 2009)

can anyone tell me the differences between these 2 fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Espies are not as tall, and their purple triangle is more like just a purple streak.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for Clarifying, OldSalt! I tried Googling the two different types, and a lot of the same images came up for both.


----------

